# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  احذر التظهير الباطل للشيك

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
من خلال تجربتي العمليه في مهنة المحاماة لقد وقفت علي صور من الاحتيال يقوم بها محتالون لاكل اموال الناس بالباطل تتمثل ان يأتي المحتال برفقه اخر لتاجر او لاي شخص يختارونه كضحية لهم ويقوم المحتال بتزكيه الشخص للتاجر وايهامه ان هذا الشخص معروف لديه وانه بصدد شراء كميه من البضائع وسوف يحرر بها شيكا ويخدع المحتال التاجر انه سوف يوقع اسمه هو شخصيا علي الشيك الذي يحرر له ويقوم صاحب المحتال بتحرير الشيك المستفيد منه التاجر ويقوم المحتال بالتوقيع علي ظهر الشيك وبعد ذلك يتحصل رفيقه علي البضاعه ويقوم الشخص المحرر عند حلول تاريخ صرف الشيك بالاختفاء ويقوم التاجر او من وقع عليه الاحتيال بفتح بلاغ جنائي ويتم القبض علي المحتال دون العثور علي المحرر بحسبانه موقع او بالاحري مظهر للشيك السؤال هل يعد هذا تظهير يعاقب عليه القانون؟ 
معلوم قانونا وفقا لتعريف الشيك وما جري عليه العمل في محاكمنا آن الشيك هو عبارة عن علاقة ثلاثية الاطراف هي :
أ/ الساحب : وهو الشخص الذي يصدر الشيك او يحرره ابتداء ولابد آن يكون عميلا لدي البنك المسحوب عليه .
ب/ المسحوب عليه : وهو البنك الذي صدر اليه امر الدفع من الساحب 
ج/ المستفيد :- هو الشخص الذى صدر امر دفع مبلغ من النقود لمصلحته ويجب تعيينه بصورة نافية للجهالة .
ثانيا :- التظهير الذي يعاقب عليه القانون:- فان المظهر لابد آن يكون هو المستفيد الذى حرر اليه الشيك ابتداء ثم يقوم المستفيد بتظهيره لأخر وهكذا . اي ان المعني القانوني هو ( التظهير هو وضع المستفيد اسمه على ظهر الشيك ) او بتعبير اخر
الذى يصدر اليه امر الدفع لمصلحته هوالذى يقوم بعملية التظهير لشخص اخر 
عليه اي تظهير للشيك قبل ان يوقع الشخص المستفيد والذي كتبه اسمه بباطن الشيك علي ظهر الشيك لايعد ذلك تظهيرا يعاقب عليه القانون تحت المادة 179 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م
*

----------

